# Italia-Messico 2-1



## admin (12 Giugno 2013)

*Italia Messico*, primo impegno degli azzurri nella *Confederations Cup*. La partita si disputerà *Domenica 16 Giugno *alle *ore 21* italiane presso lo stadio Maracanà di Rio de Janeiro. In Brasile saranno le ore 16. E sarà trasmessa in *diretta tv*, in chiaro, su *Rai 1* ed anche sul sito della stessa Rai. 

Le *probabili formazioni *

Italia (4-3-1-2 o 4-3-3)

Buffon
Abate (Maggio)
Barzagli
Bonucci
Chiellini
Pirlo
Marchisio 
De Rossi
Montolivo (Cerci-Diamanti)
Balotelli 
El Shaarawy

Il Messico dovrebbe giocare con il 3-5-2, in attacco la coppia Hernandez Dos Santos.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2013)

El Shaarawy titolare :S in questo momento giochiamo in 10, speriamo che si sblocchi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Giugno 2013)

Se non smaltiscono i carichi è davvero brutta.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Giugno 2013)

ci devastano


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Giugno 2013)

Se le condizioni fisiche saranno come quelle contro la Ceckia, sarà goleada.

Comunque Abata e Chilellini terzino


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Giugno 2013)

Alciato: El Shaarawy verso l'esclusione, sarà 4321


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Giugno 2013)

Secondo me vinciamo 
Però Abate e Chiellini titolari sulle fasce non si possono proprio vedere.
Ma più degli uomini in campo, bisogna vedere qual è la condizione fisica.
Ieri sera probabilmente li avrei scartati come birilli anch'io


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Giugno 2013)

Ad Haiti è mancata cattiveria e generosità, elementi che dobbiamo estrapolare in questa gara.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2013)

De Rossi pure è un altro enigma dell'Italia prandelliana.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> De Rossi pure è un altro enigma dell'Italia prandelliana.



in Nazionale gioca sempre bene...cmq è la partita più importante del girone...se vinciamo questa siamo quasi in semifinale
Chicharito mi spaventa, 32 gol in 47 partite con il Messico...pazzesco è un 88


----------



## Elshafenomeno (13 Giugno 2013)

finirà 3-0 per il Messico

secondo me chiudiamo con zero punti e zero gol fatti


----------



## jaws (13 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> finirà 3-0 per il Messico
> 
> secondo me chiudiamo con zero punti e zero gol fatti



Secondo me se un gatto nero ti vede attraversare cambia strada


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Giugno 2013)

Si parla di Giaccherini al posto di Elsha.Uccidetemi.


----------



## Mou (13 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> finirà 3-0 per il Messico
> 
> secondo me chiudiamo con zero punti e zero gol fatti



Dai riprenditi...


----------



## Hammer (13 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Si parla di Giaccherini al posto di Elsha.Uccidetemi.



No dai, sarebbe da crimine contro il calcio


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Si parla di Giaccherini al posto di Elsha.Uccidetemi.



se è vera sta cosa non me la vedo proprio la partita, dai non esiste, ora solo perchè ha segnato contro l'haiti non è che significa che deve essere titolare e poi tutti dicono che elsha in quella mezz'ora che è entrato ha fatto male, invece secondo me è stata una prestazione positiva in mezz'ora ha sfiorato due volte il gol e il gol di marchisio nasce da un suo tiro su assist di balotelli, ha fatto sempre meglio di giaccherini che ha fatto tutta la partita


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Giugno 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> No dai, sarebbe da crimine contro il calcio



 a questo punto giochiamo con Giovinco


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Giugno 2013)

Al momento, la probabile formazione pare essere questa:

_Buffon
Abate-Barzagli-Chiellini-De Sciglio
De Rossi-Pirlo-Montolivo
Marchisio-Giaccherini
Balotelli_​


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Al momento, la probabile formazione pare essere questa:
> 
> _Buffon
> Abate-Barzagli-Chiellini-De Sciglio
> ...



che paura Marchisio-Giaccherini


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Al momento, la probabile formazione pare essere questa:
> 
> _Buffon
> Abate-Barzagli-Chiellini-De Sciglio
> ...


Buffon
...tutto bene...
Abate-Barzagli-Chiellini-De Sciglio
...tutto tranquillo...
De Rossi-Pirlo-Montolivo
...tutto sereno...
Marchisio-Giaccherini
... ...
Balotelli


----------



## Hammer (14 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> a questo punto giochiamo con Giovinco



Ma piuttosto che Giovinco, io fossi in Prandelli avrei puntato su Insigne. Molto meglio


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Giugno 2013)

*ITALIA-MESSICO
I Precedenti*

In competizioni ufficiali (tutte ai Mondiali) l'Italia non ha mai perso contro il Messico. Al mondiale del 1970 finì 4-1 per gli Azzurri (doppietta di Riva), poi nel '94 si arrivò ad un pareggio 1-1 (rete azzurra di Massaro) mentre nel più recente 2002 ancora un 1-1 (rete azzurra di Del Piero). Tuttavia il match più recente risale ad una amichevole del 2010, in cui l'Italia perse per 2-1 (reti messicane di Vela e Medina, e gol italiano di Bonucci).


----------



## Doctore (16 Giugno 2013)

A quanto pare prandelli preferisce un giocatore come giaccherini che da copertura in una porzione più ampia nel campo...Elsha aiuta negli esterni e basta.
Grande prandelli


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> A quanto pare prandelli preferisce un giocatore come giaccherini che da copertura in una porzione più ampia nel campo...Elsha aiuta negli esterni e basta.
> Grande prandelli



Eh, ma El Shaarawy ha già finito la sua carriera.
Gli hanno già fatto il De Pronfundis per qualche mese in cui non segna al suo primo vero anno tra i professionisti.
Meglio Giaccherini che è stato fondamentale nella Juve. 
E' proprio lo schieramento comunque che non mi convince.
Speriamo bene va!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Giugno 2013)

occhio a Chicharito e speriamo che Balotelli fa il Campione


----------



## Dexter (16 Giugno 2013)

prandelli poteva benissimo lasciare de sciglio ed el shaarawy alla nazionale under 21,visto che non li fa giocare. si vergognasse.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

*Formazione da Sky Italia
**4321: Buffon, Abate, Barzagli, Chiellini, De sciglio, Monotlivo, Pirlo, De Rossi, Marchisio, Giaccherini e Balotelli.
*

Io vorrei sapere, perchè un panchinaro come Giaccherini, gioca titolare nella nazionale.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2013)

Giacchepippa ha più presenze con la nazionale che con la juve


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Giugno 2013)

almeno c'è De Sciglio


----------



## Butcher (16 Giugno 2013)

Sto Giaccherini è un miracolato assurdo.


----------



## Sindaco (16 Giugno 2013)

Giaccherini è raccomandato, dai!


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Giugno 2013)

figuriamoci se il marcatore del gol più veloce nella storia della nazionale non era titolare


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2013)

Come al solito, se non segna Balotelli sarà difficile vincere.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Boh secondo me l'Italia non passa i gironi.


----------



## Frikez (16 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Boh secondo me l'Italia non passa i gironi.



Vediamo stasera, solitamente i nostri a fine anno sono sempre morti e hanno un atteggiamento del menga perchè non vedono l'ora di andare al mare in vacanza.

Solo quando conta davvero (Mondiali ed Europei) si impegnano come dovrebbero.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2013)

Loool Strafalcioni in studio 





Admin ha scritto:


> Come al solito, se non segna Balotelli sarà difficile vincere.



ma va la segna il fenomeno giacchepippa 





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Boh secondo me l'Italia non passa i gironi.



sia mai


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2013)

Sto Caressa è sempre più imbarazzante


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Ma sto Torrado gioca pure titolare. E' lo stesso della partita contro l'Italia nel 2002


----------



## Elshafenomeno (16 Giugno 2013)

Dai non parliamo di altri siti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2013)

Giaccherini titolare, incredibile


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Giaccherini mamma mia che pena


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2013)

Loool Fra un po Giaccherini migliora il gol piu veloce


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Sto Marchisio non ne azzecca una...


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2013)

Ahhh peccato


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Giaccherini corre a vuoto

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ai peccato


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2013)

che peccato, bell'azione


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Giugno 2013)

grande ricky e bravo balo.


----------



## smallball (16 Giugno 2013)

tiro non irresistibile di Balo


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Giaccerini ma sparati


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2013)

giaccherini che si crede del piero


----------



## Lollo7zar (16 Giugno 2013)

Le bombe del balo


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Mamma mia Balo..


----------



## Lollo7zar (16 Giugno 2013)

giaccherini farebbe panchina nell'u21 e forse anche nell'u17


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Giaccherini e Marchisio scandalosi


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2013)

Abate... che somaro


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2013)

abate pippa immonda


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Abate


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2013)

abate


----------



## Lollo7zar (16 Giugno 2013)

abate che si fa fregare da quella pippa di dos santos


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Bella palla di desci arriva giaccherini e rovina tutto


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Giugno 2013)

questo marchisio mi ricorda nocerino per l'inutilità totale che ha in campo


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Fuori giaccerini e marchiso dentro el e cerci e passiamoal 4-3-3


----------



## Elshafenomeno (16 Giugno 2013)

mamma mia che arbitro


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2013)

era rigore ahaha vergogna va


----------



## Frikez (16 Giugno 2013)

Rigore netto


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> questo marchisio mi ricorda nocerino per l'inutilità totale che ha in campo



E' quello che sto dicendo da prima. Insieme a giacccherini, inesistente.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Giugno 2013)

mamma mia giaccherini XDDDDDd


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2013)

giaccherini di ......................................


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Allunga mario... hahaha ma prandelli sta vedendo che giochiamo senza attaccanti?


----------



## Elshafenomeno (16 Giugno 2013)

comunque dite quello che volete ma finalmente con de sciglio abbiamo uno che sa crossare vivaddio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2013)

non si può giocare con solo balo li davanti...


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Balo prendica nel deserto.Da solo in mezzo a maglie verdi...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2013)

che gol di pirla


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Mado che razza di gol???????


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2013)

Pirlo non è male


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2013)

gollaaazoooooooooooooooo di Pirlo vaiiiiiiiii


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2013)

Gran gol di Pirlo


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Era scritto partita numero 100....


----------



## Frikez (16 Giugno 2013)

Pirlo è finito (cit.)


----------



## smallball (16 Giugno 2013)

mamma mia che punizione


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2013)

il portiere ha tirato indietro il braccio


----------



## chicagousait (16 Giugno 2013)

che gol


----------



## Ale (16 Giugno 2013)

sto figlio di suina con noi non segnava mai.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (16 Giugno 2013)

pirloneeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2013)

Giaccherini...


----------



## Elshafenomeno (16 Giugno 2013)

giaccherini ahahahahahahahahahaahhaahha


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Giugno 2013)

con un attaccante decente al posto di giaccherotfl saremmo già 2-3 a 0.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Mabbasta via sto Giaccherini e metti El shaarawy

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> il portiere ha tirato indietro il braccio



E' veroooooooooooooooooo ahahahahahahaahhaahahah


----------



## smallball (16 Giugno 2013)

giaccheRotfl scandaloso


----------



## Elshafenomeno (16 Giugno 2013)

marchisio netta involuzione


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Che didastro sto Marchisio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2013)

Marchisio scandaloso, è il peggiore in campo in assoluto


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Barzagli


----------



## Solo (16 Giugno 2013)

Che somaro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2013)

ma vai a ................ Barzagli del ................


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2013)

Questi gobbi sono imbarazzanti.


----------



## smallball (16 Giugno 2013)

e bravo Brazagli ahahahah


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2013)

barzagli


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Fanno i fenomeni solo col club


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Giugno 2013)

il blocco juve fa pietà.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2013)

grazie Barzagli grazie


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Che pena.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2013)

Regaliamo rigori.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2013)

io lo sostituirei subito e non lo metterei più in campo dopo una cappella simile


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2013)

Era una partita in controllo ha regalato un gol quell'asino gobbo


----------



## Elshafenomeno (16 Giugno 2013)

barzagli...................siamo riusciti a far segnare una squadra che non segnava dsa cinque partite


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Giaccherini


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2013)

Ahahaha Giaccherini che penosità


----------



## Elshafenomeno (16 Giugno 2013)

giaccherini sei un cesso!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2013)

,ma vaaa giachepippa vuole entrare dentro con la palla.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2013)

ma tutte a giaccherini devono arrivare sti palloni???


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2013)

Giaccherini ahahahahha


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Finche stiamo con Giaccherini e Marchisio non segnamo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2013)

ma per quale ragionamento assurdo prandelli fa giocare giaccherini?


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Giaccherini non ne azzeca una ma fuoriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2013)

Ma c'è El Shaarawy e giochiamo con Giaccherini?!?!?!? ma meglio Stephan pure in un momento disastroso che quel nanerottolo


----------



## Elshafenomeno (16 Giugno 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> ma per quale ragionamento assurdo prandelli fa giocare giaccherini?




non vedo ragioni oltre all'omosessualità


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Abate ed i suoi cross

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Santo cielo sto giaccherini


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2013)

Ancora il Giakke, stavolta si tira indietro


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2013)

ma bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, fuori dalle scatole sta pippa


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2013)

Ma basta con sto cesso di giacchepippa non c'è la faccio piu


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2013)

Balotelli lo mena a Giaccherini stasera


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Mai visto un cesso cosi cesso.


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2013)

Ma si può?!??!?! si può giocare con Giaccherini rifinitore di Balotelli?!?!?


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Giugno 2013)

se non lo cambia sto giaccherini, prandelli si conferma una capra. 

e anche sto marchisio....bah....nella juve pare un fenomeno, con l'italia non tocca palla.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2013)

Non abbiamo fatto male fino al nostro vantaggio, poi Barzagli ha fatto l'errore e cosi buonanotte, fuori Giaccherini e Marchisio dentro Diamanti e Cerci.


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2013)

La qualità dei passaggi dei gobbi per Mario.... poi Mario gioca male..


----------



## Elshafenomeno (16 Giugno 2013)

de sciglio mostruoso comunque, ha la personalità di un veterano


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

La differenza tra Desciglio terzino e Chiellini...


----------



## Elshafenomeno (16 Giugno 2013)

senzq quel cesso di giaccherinho stavamo a 5-1


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2013)

stramaccioni nello studio rai a commentare


----------



## Solo (16 Giugno 2013)

Da quel poco che ho visto direi buoni i nostri, malissimo i gobbi.


Uahahahhaha Strama in studio


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2013)

Stramaccioni ormai si è dato ai commenti ...


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Giugno 2013)

Quel cane di Pirla,da quando è alla Juve,si è trasformato in Juninho Pernanbucano.Comunque proprio Pirla è l'unico della Juve che sta giocando,tornano tutti umani quando svestono il bianconero.I nostri bene,a parte Mario che sembra un po' spento,ma sempre con la "scintilla" pronta.


----------



## Ale (16 Giugno 2013)

ma della vacchetta in studio, non c'e' proprio niente da dire?


----------



## Devil May Cry (16 Giugno 2013)

Ma perché non gioca El Shaarawy??E' infortunato?


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Giugno 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Stramaccioni ormai si è dato ai commenti ...



Gran carriera


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Giugno 2013)

Il messico è poca roba, è una partita che dobbiamo stravincere questa. Giaccherini disastroso, è vero El Shaarawy non è in forma e meriterebbe la panchina, ma se le alternative sono queste, dentro subito il faraone.


----------



## Marilson (16 Giugno 2013)

Barzagli poi ste cose le fai anche in campionato vero? 
Pirlo gol regalato, devo ancora capire cosa volesse fare il fenomeno tra i pali.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Questa partita era da vincere, ovviamente ci sarà pareggio o sconfitta. Il tutto perchè abbiamo uno pseudo allenatore che si ostina a mettere quel cesso di giaccherini e quello scoppiato di Marchisio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Giugno 2013)

possiamo vincere, sulle fasce sono veramente scarsi


----------



## Devil May Cry (16 Giugno 2013)

Ah ma ElSha non ha nessun problema e non gioca??Fa giocare Giaccherini al suo posto??
Cristo santo!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2013)

la cosa preoccupante per me è che se toglie giaccherini poi mette giovinco, me lo sento...


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Giugno 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> la cosa preoccupante per me è che se toglie giaccherini poi mette giovinco, me lo sento...


C'è un certo Cerci, che si mangia a tutti e due, fossi in Prandelli ci penserei.


----------



## Dexter (16 Giugno 2013)

giaccherini è sempre in fuorigioco,è fuori ruolo oltre che essere uno scarso. marchisio un fantasma,de rossi ha sbagliato 3-4 lanci che cosi brutti non li faceva manco traorè...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Giugno 2013)

Ahahahah la Rai... Era iniziato il secondo tempo ed erano in pubblicità


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2013)

si scalda gilardino


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Giugno 2013)

Giaccherini immobile


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2013)

giaccherini è una roba immonda, mamma mia


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Ma cosa fa der rossi

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma su sky hanno messo giaccherini uomo partita? ahahahahahaahha


----------



## Elshafenomeno (16 Giugno 2013)

mi fa piacere che stiano venendo a galla tutti i limiti di Perdelli


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Giugno 2013)

Ma falla tirare a Mario


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2013)

Ma calcia fortee!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Maddai Monoto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Giugno 2013)

Monto nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2013)

nooooooooooooooo ricky ma tira piu forte


----------



## Elshafenomeno (16 Giugno 2013)

sdempre ste mozzarelle mamma mia!!! ma spaccate la porta!!


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2013)

Cosa si è mangiato Montolivo...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2013)

oddio, ma quelli della rai pensano sul serio che pirla l'abbia tirata bassa di proposito?


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2013)

Balotelli  calmati dai, mo vedo tutto a scatti la rai  la pago fatemela vedere bene per dio


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Ma fai calciare balo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2013)

ancora pirla????


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Giugno 2013)

Eh basta oh la tua punizione miracolata l'hai messa, da quella posizione era meglio Balo


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2013)

Da lì fai provare Balo che tira una canna che spacca tutto


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2013)

No va beh se questo non era fallo dai. ma non ci credo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Giugno 2013)

"Balotelli è scalzo" ahahahahahahahhaha


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2013)

Era punizione e rosso diretto, no ma bravo l'arbitro dopo il rigore netto non dato


----------



## Elshafenomeno (16 Giugno 2013)

cane di arbitro, ma tutti noi li troviamo?


----------



## chicagousait (16 Giugno 2013)

Ma questo arbitro da quale mazzo di carte lo hanno pescato?!?!?


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Ma cosa aspetta a togliere giaccerini?


----------



## Elshafenomeno (16 Giugno 2013)

mi raccomando cesare non cambiarne neanche uno eh


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Giugno 2013)

ma i cambi ? sto prandelli è peggio di acciuga.  

marchisio, de rossi e giaccherini nettamente i peggiori in campo. 
i primi 2 fantasmi, il terzo semplicemente ridicolo. 

se convoca gente di sto livello, ci sta pure nocerino in nazionale.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Giugno 2013)

Ragazzi vorrei ricordarvi che Marchisio è in campo, io me ne ero dimenticato


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2013)

de sciglio è un fenomeno


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2013)

Mamma mia Mattia!!


----------



## Elshafenomeno (16 Giugno 2013)

mattia è un fenomeno


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Sti centrali gobbbi


----------



## Principe (16 Giugno 2013)

Finalmente gli juventini avranno capito quanto sia scarso barzagli, in una difesa a 4 e' un giocatore scandaloso , in confronto zapata e mexes sono Nesta e maldini


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2013)

bella barzagli...........................


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Giugno 2013)

De Rossi ma che era????


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2013)

Fuori Barzagli su, neanche Astori arriverebbe a tanto


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2013)

Dentro Cerci fuori Marchisio che oggi è stato nullo


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Giugno 2013)

il principino......ma va a cag....bidone.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2013)

ancora barzagli


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Abate mamma mia che asino


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2013)

Barzagli ORRENDO, sta mettendo in crisi sia Abate che De Sciglio tra un po'


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Giugno 2013)

"Non deve fare fallo, non deve fare fallo", fallo


----------



## Elshafenomeno (16 Giugno 2013)

giaccherini sempre lì eh mi raccomando


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2013)

Niente non facciamo più gol, piu probabile il gol del Messico avanti di sto passo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2013)

siamo calati di brutto rispetto all'inizio


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2013)

Che palla di Giakkerini ahahahhaa ha buttato via tutto


----------



## Elshafenomeno (16 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;210490 ha scritto:


> Niente non facciamo più gol, piu probabile il gol del Messico avanti di sto passo



ma fuinchè quello pseudo allenatore lascia una punta vera in campo...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Giugno 2013)

Giaccherini, bel passaggio, in contropiede gliela dai sui piedi, ok


----------



## chicagousait (16 Giugno 2013)

Ma Giaccherini che ci fa in nazionale, e soprattutto titolare?!?!?


----------



## Principe (16 Giugno 2013)

Ma chi lo vuole prandelli per carità allegri 2.0


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Giugno 2013)

Ma El Shaarawy è morto?


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2013)

Ma guardate che arbitro ci è capitato, dopo ieri un altro fenomeno


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2013)

Arbitro vergognoso comunque eh


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Giugno 2013)

Ma che arbitro?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Cerci che fumoso mammamia


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2013)

a sto punto la perdiamo


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Ma quando ha intenzione di mettere qualcuno?


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Giugno 2013)

ma elsha l'ha portato in brasile per fare la mascotte ? 

giaccherotfl a sto punto giocherà 90 minuti, s'è capito.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (16 Giugno 2013)

e poi mi venite a dire che volete cerci


----------



## Principe (16 Giugno 2013)

Barzagli non c'è la puo' fare , conte e' veramente un fenomeno questi juventini fanno veramente ridere


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2013)

balooooooooooooooo


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2013)

Marioooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Giugno 2013)

Superrrrrr Mariooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2013)

baloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Balo....


----------



## Elshafenomeno (16 Giugno 2013)

sempre lui


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2013)

Mario.


----------



## Solo (16 Giugno 2013)

Balo!


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Giugno 2013)

balooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Perchè si toglie la maglia. Perchè?


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2013)

Giakkerini col passaggio da pallone d'oro


----------



## smallball (16 Giugno 2013)

purtroppo stupida ammonizione


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Giugno 2013)

Uccidete la rai.... Giaccherini l'ha buttata A CASOOOO


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2013)

E chi poteva segnare?


----------



## chicagousait (16 Giugno 2013)

Giaccherinho


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2013)

godo ma proprio tanto per tutta quella gente che dice sempre che balotelli segna solo su rigore GODO


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Mi sa che ora giocherà titolare un'altra volta giaccherini


----------



## Principe (16 Giugno 2013)

Giaccherini titolare nei secoli dei secoli


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Giugno 2013)

"No look" "Di prima" "Che tecnica" "Giaccherinho"


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> "No look" "Di prima" "Che tecnica" "Giaccherinho"



"Al volo", Mario bravo ma Giakke fenomeno.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Ma metti El shaarawi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2013)

sembra che stia per entrare il gila


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Giugno 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> "Al volo", Mario bravo ma Giakke fenomeno.



E' evidente che è tutto merito di Giakky non scherziamo


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Cerci


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2013)

sto cerci è una pippa


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Giugno 2013)

meno male un si compra Cerci


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Gilardino


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Giugno 2013)

Voglio il gol del Guerriero Gilardino


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> godo ma proprio tanto per tutta quella gente che dice sempre che balotelli segna solo su rigore GODO



Balotelli è l'unico giocatore di livello mondiale di questa nazionale. Altro che rigori!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Giugno 2013)

Toglierà Ghiaccherinho per risparmiarlo??


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2013)

esce il balo............


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Giugno 2013)

Ma come fa a togliere Balotelli??????? MAAAAHHH


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Giugno 2013)

Ovazione al fenomeno!


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Ma quando entra El ????


----------



## Elshafenomeno (16 Giugno 2013)

insomma giaccherini ha salvato la vita a un figlio nascosto di Prandelli

- - - Aggiornato - - -

rigorelli eh, ricordiamolo


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2013)

Tutto il Maracanà in piedi ad applaudire Balotelli...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Giugno 2013)

E c'era chi lo invocava al posto di Allegri ahahahahahahahahahaahahhahahaah

Cerci Giaccherini Gilardino... Neanche il SIENA


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Giugno 2013)

ma prandelli era incazzato col balo ?  ma ringrazialo, pirla.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2013)

Niente non entra El Shaarawy, passato da titolare a manco in campo


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

El shaarawy già silurato babba bia


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2013)

Brandelli vuole preservare anche il Giakke, migliore in campo ovviamente.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Grazie ad un passaggio, sarà titolare contro il Giappone.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Giugno 2013)

Scandaloso, scandaloso, questo roito al posto di El Shaarawy

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma che cross assurdi fa da fermo De Sci??


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Pippardino ancora in nazionale che vergogna.


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2013)

Che gran partita di De Sciglio, uno che nell'1 vs 1 non lo salti mai, un veterano fatto e finito.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (16 Giugno 2013)

de sciglio prossimo fenomeno del calcio mondiale

che giocatore ragazzi che giocatore

mi raccomando allegri panchinalo eh la prossima stagione


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> de sciglio prossimo fenomeno del calcio mondiale
> 
> che giocatore ragazzi che giocatore
> 
> *mi raccomando allegri panchinalo eh la prossima stagione*



te scherzi, ma lo panchina sul serio


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2013)

Vaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, non abbiamo giocato male, ci siamo complicati la vita con il rigore, ahah Mario al gol ha detto spazioooooooo, vai mariolone ha zittito tutte quelle persone che dicevano segna solo su rigore.



ahha Prandelli su Mario "La deve smettere di far vedere i muscoli" LoL


----------



## BB7 (16 Giugno 2013)

Messico che ha fatto di tutto per farci segnare e infine ci è riuscito con il fenomeno Rodriguez LOL. A parte questo non ci siamo questi erano cotti hanno giocato 3 partite in una settimana non stavano in piedi invece per vincere si è faticato e non poco. Giaccherini e Marchisio da censura, De Rossi invece deve lasciare il calcio. Male anche Balo a parte il gol ma cmq migliori di lui in quel ruolo non ce ne sono in squadra.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Giugno 2013)

Balotelli alla ricerca del record di gialli nella storia del calcio


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2013)

Balotelli:" Non sapevo che dopo due ammonizioni c'era la squalifica, la prossima volta non lo faccio piu".


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Giugno 2013)

Abate comunque ennesima dimostrazione che non sa difendere.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Giugno 2013)

per me

Buffon 7
Abate 5.5
Barzagli 4.5
Chiellini 6
De Sciglio 7
Montolivo 6.5
Pirlo 8
De Rossi 5.5
Marchisio 4
Giaccherini 5
Balotelli 7.5

Cerci 5.5
Gilardino sv
Aquilani sv

Prandelli 5.5


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Messico che ha fatto di tutto per farci segnare e infine ci è riuscito con il fenomeno Rodriguez LOL. A parte questo non ci siamo questi erano cotti hanno giocato 3 partite in una settimana non stavano in piedi invece per vincere si è faticato e non poco. Giaccherini e Marchisio da censura, De Rossi invece deve lasciare il calcio. Male anche Balo a parte il gol ma cmq migliori di lui in quel ruolo non ce ne sono in squadra.



Va bè cotti o meno se vai in vantaggio e poi regali un rigore del genere si galvanizzerebbe chiunque, pure Malta.
Senza stupidi errori difensivi si sarebbe controllato la partita come si è fatto dopo il 2-1 e al minimo accenno di pressing (mai realmente fatto tra l'altro) si sarebbero trovati gol a valanga.
Buona Italia fino al gol, poi si è un po' spenta ma dopo tutto per arrivare in fondo devi imparare a soffrire e lo sappiamo bene.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

a quanto è quotata la NON PRESENZA di Balotelli contro il Brasile?


----------



## BB7 (16 Giugno 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Va bè cotti o meno se vai in vantaggio e poi regali un rigore del genere si galvanizzerebbe chiunque, pure Malta.
> Senza stupidi errori difensivi si sarebbe controllato la partita come si è fatto dopo il 2-1 e al minimo accenno di pressing (mai realmente fatto tra l'altro) si sarebbero trovati gol a valanga.
> Buona Italia fino al gol, poi si è un po' spenta ma dopo tutto per arrivare in fondo devi imparare a soffrire e lo sappiamo bene.



Si ma pure il nostro primo gol è nato da una palla ferma eh... Ok che abbiamo creato di più ma a conti fatti i primi 2 gol sono da palla ferma entrambi... poi è innegabile che loro hanno una difesa da Lega Pro dai... ci avranno buttato la palla sui piedi almeno 4 volte LOL


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Si ma pure il nostro primo gol è nato da una palla ferma eh... Ok che abbiamo creato di più ma a conti fatti i primi 2 gol sono da palla ferma entrambi... poi è innegabile che loro hanno una difesa da Lega Pro dai... ci avranno buttato la palla sui piedi almeno 4 volte LOL



Ma vuol dire poco gol da palla da fermo o che altro, sullo 0-0 c'era un rigore netto, abbiamo trovato praterie sulla nostra sinistra e si è segnato su calcio da fermo, a casa mia sempre gol eh.
Direi tutto sommato vittoria più che meritata e nazionale ancora work in progress.


----------



## Devil May Cry (16 Giugno 2013)

De Sciglio è un fenomeno...Prandelli si deve inginocchiare e gli deve leccare e baciare le scarpe..Stessa cosa a Balotelli e infine si deve svegliare a capire che El Shaarawy è una bestia e deve giocare sempre anche se ha una gamba rotta...Come si fa a mettere Giaccherini al posto di ElShaa??

Aaaah Prandelli inizi a starmi sul ***


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Messico che ha fatto di tutto per farci segnare e infine ci è riuscito con il fenomeno Rodriguez LOL. A parte questo non ci siamo questi erano cotti hanno giocato 3 partite in una settimana non stavano in piedi invece per vincere si è faticato e non poco. Giaccherini e Marchisio da censura, De Rossi invece deve lasciare il calcio. Male anche Balo a parte il gol ma cmq migliori di lui in quel ruolo non ce ne sono in squadra.



Contro il Giappone sarà supersofferenza


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Giugno 2013)

Balo ha fatto un gol da centravanti puro. Una forza fisica spaventosa abbinata ad una tecnica fuori dal comune.


----------



## Frikez (16 Giugno 2013)

b â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> balotelli:" non sapevo che dopo due ammonizioni c'era la squalifica, la prossima volta non lo faccio piu".



rotfl


----------



## Hammer (16 Giugno 2013)

Mi inchino dinnanzi a Mattia.


----------



## BB7 (16 Giugno 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma vuol dire poco gol da palla da fermo o che altro, sullo 0-0 c'era un rigore netto, abbiamo trovato praterie sulla nostra sinistra e si è segnato su calcio da fermo, a casa mia sempre gol eh.
> Direi tutto sommato vittoria più che meritata e nazionale ancora work in progress.



Si infatti il mio discorso era che abbiamo sofferto TROPPO. Vittoria meritata senza dubbio però in previsione dei prossimi match bisogna modificare qualcosa non si può giocare con un uomo in meno (giacca) oppure mettere Robben invece di Elsha


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Si infatti il mio discorso era che abbiamo sofferto TROPPO. Vittoria meritata senza dubbio però in previsione dei prossimi match bisogna modificare qualcosa non si può giocare con un uomo in meno (giacca) oppure mettere Robben invece di Elsha



La speranza è che si ritrovi il Buon El Shaarawy anche perché se devo essere sincero Montolivo ancora una volta palla al piede se la mette in cassaforte, giocatore fondamentale.
Come tutti i tornei per trovare un po' di gamba bisogna giocare, vedremo la prossima.


----------



## Devil May Cry (16 Giugno 2013)

Voi ragazze del Forum dovete andare da Mattia a gambe aperte su su fategli vedere quanto lo stimate...ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Boh o qua sul forum ci siamo fumati le canne oppure gli altri.

Su sky stanno tutti esaltando per giaccherini 

Ma non ha azzecata una oggi


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Giugno 2013)

[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] ho letto un paio di messaggi. Devo dire che sei stato il solito gufaccio....


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Boh o qua sul forum ci siamo fumati le canne oppure gli altri.
> 
> Su sky stanno tutti esaltando per giaccherini
> 
> Ma non ha azzecata una oggi


Per me oggi nella norma. Non dannoso come Marchisio, che insieme a Barzagli è stato il peggiore in campo.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] ho letto un paio di messaggi. Devo dire che sei stato il solito gufaccio....



??? Del tipo ?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Giugno 2013)

Pirlo: "Gliel'avevo detto a Balotelli delle due ammonizioni"


----------



## Jino (16 Giugno 2013)

Rischiavamo di non portare a casa una partita che abbiamo giocato decisamente meglio, è inutile bisogna essere più cinici e cattivi la davanti.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> ??? Del tipo ?



_Questa partita era da vincere, ovviamente ci sarà pareggio o sconfitta. Il tutto perchè abbiamo uno pseudo allenatore che si ostina a mettere quel cesso di giaccherini e quello scoppiato di Marchisio. _


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> _Questa partita era da vincere, ovviamente ci sarà pareggio o sconfitta. Il tutto perchè abbiamo uno pseudo allenatore che si ostina a mettere quel cesso di giaccherini e quello scoppiato di Marchisio. _


Ah..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Giugno 2013)

bella Italia, poca roba questo Messico...pensavo che erano più forti
Chicharito te pareva che non segnava eh
Balotelli benissimo per la prestazione, male per l'ammonizione...benissimo tutti tranne Marchisio...strano oggi ha giocato bene pure Giaccherina


----------



## Frikez (16 Giugno 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Pirlo: "Gliel'avevo detto a Balotelli delle due ammonizioni"



Non avevamo dubbi


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> bella Italia, poca roba questo Messico...pensavo che erano più forti
> Chicharito te pareva che non segnava eh
> Balotelli benissimo per la prestazione, male per l'ammonizione...benissimo tutti tranne Marchisio...strano oggi ha giocato bene pure Giaccherina



Cicharito non ha beccato palla, pensare che erano convinti pure di vincere e non hanno fatto il minimo pressing per provare a fare qualcosa davanti, solo qualche contropiede casualissimo e frutto di nostri errori.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Giugno 2013)

ma marchisio a quanto lo vuole vendere la juve?? per prendere jovetic dovrebbe vendere 10 marchisio

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ma marchisio a quanto lo vuole vendere la juve?? per prendere jovetic dovrebbe vendere 10 marchisio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Giugno 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Cicharito non ha beccato palla, pensare che erano convinti pure di vincere e non hanno fatto il minimo pressing per provare a fare qualcosa davanti, solo qualche contropiede casualissimo e frutto di nostri errori.



si infatti non ho detto che ha giocato bene, ma solo che ha segnato...in Nazionale ha una media pazzesca 51 partite 33 gol


----------



## iceman. (16 Giugno 2013)

Ma a che serve la confederation? manco fosse il mondiale


----------



## jaws (16 Giugno 2013)

Pirlo, De Sciglio e Balotelli migliori in campo; mi sono piaciuti anche Montolivo e Giaccherini; male De Rossi e malissimo Marchisio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma a che serve la confederation? manco fosse il mondiale



adesso l'hanno fatta bella...una volta era veramente inutile

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> Pirlo, De Sciglio e Balotelli migliori in campo; mi sono piaciuti anche Montolivo e Giaccherini; male De Rossi e malissimo Marchisio



male De Rossi?? a me è piaciuto


----------



## Frikez (16 Giugno 2013)

De Rossi in nazionale sembra un altro giocatore, sempre detto che doveva andarsene da Roma per fare il salto di qualità.


----------



## MisterBet (17 Giugno 2013)

C'ha la panza De Rossi..


----------



## jaws (17 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> male De Rossi?? a me è piaciuto



Se ripenso alla partita non mi vengono in mente cose buone fatte da De Rossi


----------



## Tom! (17 Giugno 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Finalmente gli juventini avranno capito quanto sia scarso barzagli, in una difesa a 4 e' un giocatore scandaloso , in confronto zapata e mexes sono Nesta e maldini



Quoto questo commento perché è cronologicamente l'ultimo che ho visto.

Ragazzi, quando gioca l'italia arrivate a livelli di assurdità oltre l'immaginabile.
La cosa più bella è che vi "scordate" sempre che nella prima stagione di conte abbiamo giocato con la difesa a 4.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Giugno 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Quoto questo commento perché è cronologicamente l'ultimo che ho visto.
> 
> Ragazzi, quando gioca l'italia arrivate a livelli di assurdità oltre l'immaginabile.
> La cosa più bella è che vi "scordate" sempre che nella prima stagione di conte abbiamo giocato con la difesa a 4.



beh, ha giocato male. 
poi certo, se l'alternativa è quel cesso di astori, uno che va in difficoltà con haiti , barzagli tutta la vita.


----------



## runner (17 Giugno 2013)

comunque Prandelli ieri sera ha messo in campo una squadra senza senso....

piuttosto metti Balo e Quagliarella (se Elshaarawy non è al top) là davanti e basta.....giaccherini cosa c' entra con il Marakanà?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Se ripenso alla partita non mi vengono in mente cose buone fatte da De Rossi



sarà che quest'anno ha fatto schifo, però ieri mi è piaciuto


----------



## runner (17 Giugno 2013)

dunque Buffon senza voto, barzagli erroraccio, Chiellini impacciatissimo, De Sciglio meraviglioso (corsa e tecnica), Abate tanto agonismo ma poca roba, Pirlo si è visto solo per battere le punizioni e qualche lancio senza senso, De Rossi non ha coperto bene e non ha proposto, Marchisio non l' ho mai visto, Giaccherini allucinate (tra lisci, poca lucidità e nessun senso tattico non si poteva guardare), Montolivo abbastanza bene anche negli inserimenti e Balo spettacolare (ha tenuto su l' attacco da solo segnado una rete in modo caparbio e favoloso)

Balo sta dimostrando di meritarsi lui la Maglia Azzurra più di tanti giocatorini che hanno vestito la Maglia della nostra nazionale!!


----------



## Tom! (17 Giugno 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> beh, ha giocato male.
> poi certo, se l'alternativa è quel cesso di astori, uno che va in difficoltà con haiti , barzagli tutta la vita.



Beh se si è capaci di mettere in dubbio il miglior difensore del campionato per un errore....addirittura paragonandolo a zapata/mexes... beh.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



runner ha scritto:


> dunque Buffon senza voto, barzagli erroraccio, *Chiellini impacciatissimo*, De Sciglio meraviglioso (corsa e tecnica), Abate tanto agonismo ma poca roba,* Pirlo si è visto solo per battere le punizioni e qualche lancio senza senso*, De Rossi non ha coperto bene e non ha proposto, Marchisio non l' ho mai visto, *Giaccherini allucinate (tra lisci, poca lucidità e nessun senso tattico non si poteva guardare)*, Montolivo abbastanza bene anche negli inserimenti e Balo spettacolare (ha tenuto su l' attacco da solo segnado una rete in modo caparbio e favoloso)
> 
> Balo sta dimostrando di meritarsi lui la Maglia Azzurra più di tanti giocatorini che hanno vestito la Maglia della nostra nazionale!!



Opinabile. Molto opinabile.

Pagelle gazzetta:
Buffon 6, Abate 6, Barzagli 5, *Chiellini 7*, De Sciglio 7, De Rossi 6.5,* Pirlo 8*, Montolivo 7, Marchisio 5.5, *Giaccherini 7*, Balotelli 7, Cerci 6, Gilardino s.v.,


----------



## jaws (17 Giugno 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Pagelle gazzetta:
> Buffon 6, Abate 6, *Barzagli 5*, Chiellini 7, De Sciglio 7, De Rossi 6.5, Pirlo 8, Montolivo 7,* Marchisio 5.5*, Giaccherini 7, Balotelli 7, Cerci 6, Gilardino s.v.,



Da queste pagelle concludo che con Ogbonna e Cerci o El Shaarawy al posto di Barzagli e Marchisio avremmo vinto molto più facilmente


----------



## runner (17 Giugno 2013)

ognuno la vede come vuole....non sarebbe la prima volta che non sono in accordo con delle pagelle sui giornale (lo dico senza polemica)

secondo me l' Italia ha giocato male perchè tutti i giocatori sono abbastanza stanchi, ma l 'allenatore ha messo una formazione inguardabile!!


----------



## jaws (17 Giugno 2013)

Secondo me invece l'Italia sopratutto nel primo tempo ha giocato molto bene


----------



## Tom! (17 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Da queste pagelle concludo che con Ogbonna e Cerci o El Shaarawy al posto di Barzagli e Marchisio avremmo vinto molto più facilmente



Io invece deduco che barzagli ha sgarrato una partita nonostante sia per distacco il miglior difensore della serie a e che Marchisio in quello posizione non rende.
Metterei marchisio al posto di montolivo che lascerei in panca.


----------



## Sheldon92 (17 Giugno 2013)

Tom!Pagelle gazzetta:
Buffon 6 ha scritto:


> Chiellini 7[/B], De Sciglio 7, De Rossi 6.5,* Pirlo 8*, Montolivo 7, Marchisio 5.5, *Giaccherini 7*, Balotelli 7, Cerci 6, Gilardino s.v.,



Marchisio secondo me 4.5, non l'ha proprio mai vista la palla...Concordo su Chiellini, ha giocato molto bene ieri sera.


----------



## jaws (17 Giugno 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Io invece deduco che barzagli ha sgarrato una partita nonostante sia per distacco il miglior difensore della serie a e che Marchisio in quello posizione non rende.
> Metterei marchisio al posto di montolivo che lascerei in panca.



Io metterei Marchisio in panca visto che fisicamente ora è uno straccio e non è come Pirlo che può giocare anche fuori forma; Marchisio se non corre è inutile.
Ma probabilmente Prandelli l'ha capito


----------



## DannySa (17 Giugno 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Io invece deduco che barzagli ha sgarrato una partita nonostante sia per distacco il miglior difensore della serie a e che Marchisio in quello posizione non rende.
> Metterei marchisio al posto di montolivo che lascerei in panca.



Ma guarda che Marchisio è stato fatto giocare lì proprio perché il posto di Montolivo non potrebbe mai prenderlo, Montolivo ora come ora è fondamentale per questa squadra tanto quanto Pirlo in mezzo al campo, piaccia o non piaccia è così e le partite che fa in nazionale lo dimostrano.
Marchisio se non lo infila nel modulo di ieri partirebbe sempre dalla panchina e non si merita di partire titolare.


----------



## tamba84 (17 Giugno 2013)

ci siam mangiati un bel pò di gol,serve più cinismo, 

montolivo come ha giocato ieri?


----------



## prebozzio (17 Giugno 2013)

E' stata una bella partita.

A mio parere questo modulo penalizza soprattutto Marchisio, e lo si è visto chiaramente. Già al mondiale 2010 papa Marcello II provò a schierarlo avanzato, con scarsi risultati. Marchisio è un grande giocatore ma preferisco il centrocampo Pirlo-De Rossi-Montolivo perché c'è più palleggio, e Marchisio fuori dalla Juventus non ha mai brillato particolarmente (anche all'Europeo 2012 è stato tra i pochi sottotono). Il punto a favore di Marchisio è che è sicuramente il migliore negli inserimenti da dietro, però per farlo deve partire da lontano.

Giaccherini non è andato affatto male, gli manca qualità nell'ultima giocata però è stato molto bravo in fase di pressing, a ricevere palla tra le linee, a buttarsi in profondità. L'idea di avere Giaccherini trequartista titolare della Nazionale mi fa venire i brividi, ma ieri ha fatto bene il suo dovere. Tra i due ha sicuramente fatto meglio di Marchisio. Giaccherini inoltre permette di cambiare moduli in corsa per la sua duttilità.

A centrocampo ci sarà prestissimo da trovare a spazio per Verratti...

Pirlo e Montolivo grande partita, un po' meno De Rossi ma sempre concreto, concentrato e preciso. Fenomenale De Sciglio, però in un paio di occasioni ha lasciato sguarnita la difesa. Male Barzagli, ma erano due anni che non sbagliava una partita... preferirei lo facesse nella Juve però


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Giugno 2013)




----------



## DannySa (17 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


>



Neanche troppo di parte dai, meno del solito.


----------

